# December Dripper versus...



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm just curious (as a newbie to the brewing side of things) if the December Dripper allows some other equipment to be covered with its mechanism. For example, could it act as a Kalita/V60 type pourover and Clever style immersion in one package? Would it perhaps provide a useful investment for someone wanting to try a few different ways of making filter coffee?

If anyone has any experience with the dripper I'd be keen to hear as I'm starting to get a little collection of brewing gear together.

Of course, it doesn't solve the issue of where I can actually buy one in the UK...!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

johnbudding said:


> I'm just curious (as a newbie to the brewing side of things) if the December Dripper allows some other equipment to be covered with its mechanism. For example, could it act as a Kalita/V60 type pourover and Clever style immersion in one package? Would it perhaps provide a useful investment for someone wanting to try a few different ways of making filter coffee?
> 
> If anyone has any experience with the dripper I'd be keen to hear as I'm starting to get a little collection of brewing gear together.
> 
> Of course, it doesn't solve the issue of where I can actually buy one in the UK...!


It can be sort of used like a clever but it still lets a few drips through. I've tried having it fully closed off and it took about 10 minutes to fully drip through. Resulting brew was delicious but regular pour over method yields better results imo.


----------

